# OMG! My Poor Baby!****** 9 UPDATES HE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!******



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I just got a call from the vet. He said that he just felt like something wasn't right with Nikolai still so on a whim he did a Parvo test and it came back positive!

I'm freaking out! I'm so scared for my poor baby. What if I lose him?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I am so sorry :shock: dont think the worst LOTS of dogs can survive, I think even people on here have made it thru. 
Sending you healing vibes {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Geez I hope your Nik will be ok sending good thoughts your way ((hugs))


----------



## caths350z (Sep 7, 2004)

I think he'll pull through!! 

Try to be positive!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My friend adopted a dog, and then found out he had Parvo. He made it through it, and he is 1.5 years old now.

I hope that he is okay


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

my sisters dog had parvo and is super now! thoughts are with ya!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

The poor little thing! You will both be in my prayers. 

Keep us posted! I know he can make it through this


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I was thinking possibly parvo when you first posted but didn't want to alarm you. One of our Aussies had it and made it through. I guess when you get them to the vet asap, they do quite well. They put him on an i.v. immediately as parvo dehydrates them quickly. He never had any problems after recovery either. 

Your vet sounds like he was on the ball. Good for Nikolai. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg the poor guy good thing they saw it earlier. you and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers. please let us know how he does.


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

oh sweetie! thoughts and prayers to you and nikolai...it sounds like catching it early and having a good vet are in your favor.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

make sure you have your other dog tested just in case too...it is contagious...
do you have any idea where he could have picked it up?!

i have a frined who whent to a petstore today and we later foud out they reacently (1 week) ago had a parvo outbreak but now "its cleared up" (parvo lasts about 6 months before being cleared up) so it was all hands to the grind today i was around her so before i even saw my babies i scrubbed myself with antibacterial soap like 50 times and told her to do the same...and im sooo worried that i might have unknowingly brought it home...

i know how frightening it is, but you caught it early so he should be fine. the vets will look after him, and all here will keep him in our hopes.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

hmmm do yall not get the parvo vaccine when they get shots???, I also pulled a pup thru parvo!! lots of love, bland chicken an rice , baby food and our vet let us take home the I.V. bag and we were able to give fluids under the skin our selves!! you and your baby are in my prayers!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

even vacinated dogs can get a case, aparently black and tan dogs are particularly prone to parvo...dodger shoudl be covered but vixies due for her shots in like a week so im still worried, luckily we have bleach here at home so i mixed 1 part bleach to 10 parts water , my clothes got thrown in the wash with chlorine bleach and i showered and then sprayed myself down with the bleach mix (im allergic to bleach so you can tell how much i care about my dogs ) and then used more to spray down the soles of my shoes...as i did hold a puppy form the store (she was going to buy it and the store let her bring it out to see me as i refused to go in) once i found out the stroe had an outbreak of parvo a week ago i told her no way in heck...i told her dont buy a pet store puppy in the first place but she "fell in love" however i heard parvo and told her she was not only paying way over worth ($1900 for a 5 month old cocker which from a breder would cost $300-500) and the puppy has some wet poop on its but which got on me, hence my freeking out...

sometimes vaccination just isnt enough...especially with the small ones!

GET BETTER SOON NICKOLAI


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hang in there poor baby!! I'm sure he'll be fine. He'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so sorry to hear this 
i hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers comming your way!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

He had his last set of vacs at 9 weeks. I thought he was covered and so did the vet that's why he didn't test for it on Sunday. He only did it today just for his own piece of mind because I kept telling him that Nikolai wasn't acting right. 

I am just so worried that I feel sick. Luckily my daugher is not home tonight because there is no way I could put on the strong face for her. My other dogs are going in to get tested too. 

I don't understand how this could have happened and they won't even let me see him right now because they have started him on the IV and antibiotics and they don't want him getting excited but I just keep thinking that there he is sick and scared and he doesn't even have his mommy with him. At least I took his favorite blanket in with him this morning. It smells like me and Faith and it was a last minute idea to take it. I wasn't going to but Faith wanted him to have his balnkie. She said that he kept burying himself under it and he would feel better if he had it. I'm glad I listened to her. I hope he knows that I'm thinling about him.

I have done nothing but cry since I found out. I'm just so glad they didn't send him home today. I'm so glad that the vet ran the test after all. I had thought about Parvo when he first got sick but then dismissed it after we saw the vet.

My poor poor sick baby. I hope he is ok.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. We went through this too with an excellent outcome for one of our Aussies. 
Do you think Nikolai could have picked up the virus before his 3rd set of shots? Well, it doesn't really matter. It's a good thing your vet was on the ball. I will keep Nikolai in my thoughts and prayers. They usually respond well to the i.v. I thought our Aussie responded quickly. This scare will be over soon and Nikolai will be fine. There was never any adverse affect of the parvo on our first Aussie. He was fine. All will be well. 
Sending good wishes your way for the best.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

do you attend dog parks or anything like that? its so scary to know that sometimes you dont even know what your bringing home 
aparently the most effective cleaning solution for parvo is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. (this is what i used today) put it in a spray bottle and spray the bottoms of your shoes. its so scary...and usually not even remotly our fault!

im sure though he'll be fine.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes, parvo is a very hardy virus. It can last in a yard or park through a winter here. A vet once told me that if you looked at the virus under a microscope you could see how it even protects itself because it has an outer shell. 
When we got Bean, we made people take their shoes off and didn't let him get near the shoe area. We relaxed more after his third set of shots.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

My Goodness! I'm wishing you and your baby all the very best.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

foxywench said:


> do you attend dog parks or anything like that? its so scary to know that sometimes you dont even know what your bringing home
> aparently the most effective cleaning solution for parvo is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. (this is what i used today) put it in a spray bottle and spray the bottoms of your shoes. its so scary...and usually not even remotly our fault!
> 
> im sure though he'll be fine.


No, I haven't taken him to any parks at all for several months but I did take him to Petsmart about a week or so ago. I'm afraid that he picked it up from there. I'm kicking myself for taking him there but the dogs always like getting out of the house and I thought it would be a fun trip for him. Now I'm sorry I did.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

It's not your fault. He had his third set of shots and you thought he would be safe.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i totally agree, its NOT your fault, he must just have a slightly weeker immune system, you did everything you were supposed to do, including trying to socilize him and take him out places to enjoy himself, it usually takes about a week before sighns show so thats probably where he picked it up...but again, this is a fluke! and TOTALLY NOT YOUR FAULT. petco is supposed to mop its floors 3 times a day with a bleach water solution because of the risks (i used to work for petco) you might want to give the store you visited a quick call and tell them while your not blaming them or tyring to claim anything, your dog has been found with parvo that you belive he picked up from your store and it would be a good idea for them to give the store a good was down.
i know at the store i worked at the managers were very happy to listen and after any call that even resembled some kind of communicable disese we were on triple cleaning duty in which we had to use a bleach solution in the mop buckets and all lower shelves had to be whiped down in bleach solution by hand. (the store would smell like a swimming pool afterwards but in the year i worked there we only had 2 calls and both times we cleaned the heck out of the place just in case.

you did all you could...feel goood in the knowledge that you did what you could to help him be a happy healthy well balanced dog...and feel good in the fact that you noticed the sighns and caught it early (meaning he shoudl be ok)
HUGGS


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I really hope so.

My mom (who owns his parents) is as upset as I am and she said that if anything happened I could have one of the puppies from the next litter but the thing is that I don't want another puppy. I knew from the first second that I saw Nikolai that he was the one for me and my daughter. He had just been born I mean he wasn't even cleaned up yet and I looked at Faith (she's only 8 but she has great instincts about our dogs she is the one who picked out Chico I was looking at a different dog but she was stubborn and said NO! I want this one and she was very right I'm thankful every day that she stood her ground and we got one the best friends I've ever had) and she looked at me and we both said this is our dog. We knew that fast that he was ours.

My husband says that Nikolai is stubborn and he's full of pee and vinager and he knows he'll get through this ok. I hope he's right.

I know I keep coming across as pesimistic and I hate that I keep writing this poor me and my dog stuff but this caught me so off guard. This morning I'm being told all is well he's coming home tonight and then this afternoon you're baby has this horrible virus. I felt like someone punched me.

They wouldn't even let me see him. :crybaby:


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope Nikolai gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## fidipepi (Jan 22, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with Nikolai and you


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

*LATEST NEWS*

I spoke with the vet's office this morning. They said that he still has the diarrhea but there hasn't been any more vomiting at this time. They are going to offer him some food today and see if that stays down. They said that his spirits seem a little better today. I will be calling again in a few hours.

I also called Petsmart and spoke with the manager and let him know that there is a pretty good chance that my baby got Parvo from their store and that if he didn't get from there he had been in there and does have it so they probably need to take measures to make sure that no one else (or their puppy) has to go through this.

I will let you know more when I know.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for the update. sounds like hes doing better than yesterday  please keep us updated on him....


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I talked to my mom. She says that one of the other puppies (one that went to live with her husband's daughter) has still not been taken in for his other sets of vacs yet.

I am so mad that I did what I was supposed to do and he got sick and these people are being completely irresponsible pet owners and theirs is fine. I hope that this makes them do the right thing.


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

What are the symptoms of Parvo and how is it spread?? I'm pretty sure Em has been vaccinated for it, but now.... I'm worried she could catch it. :shock: 

We will be praying for your little one to get better!!!!!

~Amanda & Emmi


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Just called the vet's office again. Nikolai is still about the same. Diarrhea but no vomiting. I will be calling back in about 45 minutes. They said I would be able to speak with Dr. Applebaum at that time.

By the way if anyone here lives in Tulsa, OK be cautious of the Petsmart at 41st and Yale. I did call the manager hopefully they will do the proper cleaning of the store.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor baby! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Nikolai, I am sending postive thought you way.
I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chigrl said:


> What are the symptoms of Parvo and how is it spread?? I'm pretty sure Em has been vaccinated for it, but now.... I'm worried she could catch it. :shock:
> 
> We will be praying for your little one to get better!!!!!
> 
> ~Amanda & Emmi


I am putting a couple of links to sites with info on the Parvo virus. It is spread through feces but since it can live outside of an animal for like 6 months it can be spread by shoes clothes other animals who have stepped in the feces etc...

Here is one link:
http://www.animalclinic.com/parvo.htm

Here's another:
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&articleid=467

And one more:
http://www.workingdogs.com/parvofaq.htm


I hope this helps.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I am still waiting for a call from the vet but I did talk to my mom and she has spoken with the vet today.

She said that he is NOT on an IV. the vet tried to put in an IV yesterday and his veins kept collapsing. So they are putting the fluids under his skin.

The vet has said that he is still having diarrhea but it does look like it's getting firmer.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

*UPDATE #4*

I spoke with the vet. He said that Nikolai threw up the food that they fed him today.

They have still not been able to get an IV in his veins but they have been giving him large doses of fluids under the skin to keep him hydrated. They are keeping his blood sugar monitored and will try to give him more food tomorrow morning. I can go visit him tomorrow morning. If he eats tomorrow and keeps food down I may be able to take him home but that is a slim chance at this point.

His diarrhea is a little better it has some solid places in it but it is still very runny. That's where we are right now.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG poor little guy! :shock: 
The fact he isnt throwing up as much and his stool is starting to get firmer is a very good sign. As you know its dehydration that causes the most damage, especially in smaller dogs so the fact they got that under control is very good!

I will keep him in my prayers! I dont know if this makes you feel better but every parvo case I saw in my 10 months working at the emergency vet survived and made complete recoveries.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Good thoughts being sent your way xx :wave:


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

continued thoughts and prayers...


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all for all of your support. I hope my little guy pulls through ok. The vet said that I should be able to go see him tomorrow if all goes well. 

Thank you all again and thanks for being so patient with me I know this post has mostly been me being depressed. I can't wait to hold him and tell him that I love him. I will be talking to the vet again in the morning. Hopefully he will have good news for me.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

We are praying for little Nikolai!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Our prayers are with you *hugs for you and your furbaby*


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh man! I'm soooo sorry! Sounds like your vet is taking REALLY good care of lil' Nik! I hope all is well and I'll be praying for you and your family! Let us know how he's doing!!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I spoke with the vet again this morning. He says that Nikolai is eating and is getting mad when the take the food away. There was no ukeright: at all last night and so far he is keeping his food down this morning. He is happy and has energy and he yells at them when they take the food out. If he keeps his food down today then he can come home TONIGHT!:hello1:

His ottytrain5: is even getting better (and I'm even relieved enough to use the cute smileys).

I'll let you know how he's doing when I check up on him in a little while.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That really is great news!
Hopefully he just gets better and better from now on :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congratulations!!
i am so very happy for you and your family! 
i hope he gets to come home tonight


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Well I just called to check on him and he has been keeping his food down so it looks like I get to go and pick him up when I get off work tonight. I will be calling the vet at 3:30 to make sure but right now it looks like he is getting better and will be home! I'm so excited and relieved.

The vet has said to bring him back in about a week and go ahead and get another set of vacs just to be on the safe side. 

He's better. I feel giddy!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is such great news. I've been keeping my fingers crossed for him


----------



## fidipepi (Jan 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!
We are so happy for you and Nikolai


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear your latest update!! That's awesome he can come home tonight. Give him a giant hug from Biscuit and me.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

LoveMyDogs said:


> I'm so happy to hear your latest update!! That's awesome he can come home tonight. Give him a giant hug from Biscuit and me.


I will but only after I give him about 50 from me :lol: 

I am so excited. I checked on him again and he is still keeping everything down ok. So it looks really good that he'll be coming home tonight! 

It even sounds like his attitude is back since they have said that he yells (howls) at them everytime they take his food away. That sounds about right for my little guy.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

YAY i am so happy for both of you...what a tough little guy! we send hugs as well  :wave:


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm so happy about your good news. I just knew he would pull through. Way to go, Nikolai! :blob7:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's wonderful news


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

such great news! lets all keep our fingeres crossed!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

MY BABY IS HOME!!!!!!

He's really really skinny..it's horrible to see his ribs poking out like that but he's been giving kisses like crazy. Chico has been really happy to see him and they have been playing. He has to eat special food for now. We just fed him and he ate several spoonfuls of it. He is almost back to his old self.

I just wanted to tell everyone the GREAT news.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh that's wonderful!
What a scare you've had. I'm soooo glad he's home now!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww feel better little Nik :wave:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Yay for Nikolai!!  
I'm so glad he is home.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> Oh that's wonderful!
> What a scare you've had. I'm soooo glad he's home now!


I hope to never go through this again or my animals. It is horrible hearing them whimper and then vomit.

But he's home now and on his way to being better and hopefully will put on some weight soon. He looks like he hasn't eaten in a month and even his face looks smaller to me but that is probably just me. 

I am so glad to be sitting here typing this and have him sitting in my lap.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a relief!! How wonderful! I'm so glad that Nikolai is home, and almost back to his normal self.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Scout said:


> What a relief!! How wonderful! I'm so glad that Nikolai is home, and almost back to his normal self.


We are working on it. He hasn't drank any water on his won since being home. I'm worried about that. I broke down and gave him some with a dropper before bed but I'm wondering if I should call the vet back tomorrow and ask him. I have to call anyway because they charged me for 2 parvo tests for some reason.

What does everyone think? Is it maybe because of all the fluids they put in him bcause the vet said that he had been drinking on his own. Was it too soon to bring him home? I am really worried he'll get bad again if he doesn't drink enough.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I got him to drink on his own. I kept dipping my finger in the water and putting it up to his mouth. He was licking it off and each time I moved my finger a little closer to the bowl until he had his nose down to it and then he finally drank a little. He has now eaten twice since he's been home....just a little each time but at least he's eating. After he eats or drinks I make sure to pet him and tell him what a good boy he is and how much we love him. I kind of ramble to him a bit about how much we need him and how he needs to get his strength up to fight this thing off because we need him so much. I'm sure he doesn't understand a word but maybe just hearing me talk helps who knows.

More later. I HAVE to sleep tonight. I have been running on about an hours sleep a night since he got sick and I have reached the point of exhaustion.

I will keep you all updated on his progress. Thank you all so much for all the prayers and advice and encouragement that everyone has given to us through this. I believe that all of that has helped Nikolai through.


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

so glad that he is home and getting back to his old self! will continue to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. what an ordeal you have all been through...


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Just caught this thread...Hope little Nik is getting much better xxx


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

:blob5: :blob7: :blob8: 
So pleased Nik's getting better!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

im so happy hes doing better!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Rocky said:


> im so happy hes doing better!


Me too. It was great this morning. My daughter got up early because she wanted to be the one to feed him breakfast. She had come to my door and was right in the middle of telling me that Nikolai had came into my room when I was attacked by a tiny ball of fur that came flying through the air and landed right on my head and was giving me kisses before he had even landed all the way.  

It was really funny and great! :lol:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my! how wonderful! i bet that was the best wake up call in a long time! 
i'm so happy that he's doing much better!
i'm sure you and your daughter are still on clound 9!

:angel13:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

luvnmydeerhd said:


> oh my! how wonderful! i bet that was the best wake up call in a long time!
> i'm so happy that he's doing much better!
> i'm sure you and your daughter are still on clound 9!
> 
> :angel13:


Yes it was a great wake up call. My husband made Faith wait to give him his food so that I could have lots of cuddle time with him. He just stretched out next to me and rolled over and gave me the belly and licked me the whole time I petted him.

Faith and I are so happy to have him home. It's unbelievable how empty the house really was without him in it. :lol: Our little spark plug is back!


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

so sorry to hear about the ordeal!! i just read the thread- sounded like u went through hel
So pleased he's pulled though, he's such a cutie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

kelchi said:


> so sorry to hear about the ordeal!! i just read the thread- sounded like u went through hel
> So pleased he's pulled though, he's such a cutie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


It was and we are still going through the last stages but at least he is home with us and on the mend.

Thank you for thinking about us.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so glad he is doin better an home with you just keep giving him lots of love an encouragement !! Still praying for lil' Nik that he continues to get better! I'm so relieved that all is going well for yall an that nothin really bad happened, so sorry you had to go thru this experience I know how horrible it can be.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

kitty said:


> I'm so glad he is doin better an home with you just keep giving him lots of love an encouragement !! Still praying for lil' Nik that he continues to get better! I'm so relieved that all is going well for yall an that nothin really bad happened, so sorry you had to go thru this experience I know how horrible it can be.


I got home tonight and he is just so full of energy. If he wasn't so skinny you'd never know he had been sick.

He is eating really well still has to be encouraged to drink but the food is staying down and he is even playing with Chico and harrassing the cats again. :lol: I never thought I'd be happy about that.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

congrats hunny, glad hes feeling better...they can give us such a fright!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

so glad to hear he is back to his old self!! you must be so releived an happy!! sounds like he's on his way back up!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

:lol: He is just all over the place tonight and I have even better news he went poo just a little bit ago and it actually had shape to it! It was still kind of soft but I'm not sure if it's that he's still sick or because he is on a strictly canned food diet right now. I never thought I'd be so happy to see poo on the floor. :lol: Well, ok I wasn't happy that it was on the floor but I was happy to see it in log form.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

lol  very good news!!! yyyyaaaaayyyy Nik' :blob7: :cheers: so glad to hear tha good news!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is great news!!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

We are almost backto normal. He is eating but sometimes get stubborn and makes us hand feed him which is gross since it's can food, at least it's not as mushy as some it is almost like cornbeef hash except it has turkey instead. I am still having to coax him to water by having him lick my finger several times moving him closer to the bowl until he is drinking out of it but I think he is out of the woods. His poo is even more solid now and even his belly is looking more round again. I took several pics tonight but it's too late to post them right now but I will put them on here tomorrow. 


It is looking like our little Parvo experience is almost over and not a moment too soon. 

Everyone tired of me yet? I have never been more glad that I found this message board than I was this week. I think I would have lost my mind without everyone on here talking me through this.
This is truly a wonderful place to be in a time of need (anytime really but especially when you are worried).

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

I am so glad he is doing better! It sounds like he is turning the corner. I lost a kitty years ago to feline panleukopenia, which I think is similar to a dog having parvo. It was such an awful thing. I am so happy for you that you were able to save your sweetie in time. Give him a big hug for me!  And looking forward to seeing the new pics.


----------

